# bfing and tiger balm?



## Mama2Rio (Oct 25, 2008)

i can't find any info from a reliable source as to if tiger balm is safe to use while breastfeeding.... i know that it can enter the blood stream, so i'm really hesitant on using it.

i pulled a muscle in my neck/sholder and need to do something asap!!!

dh is sick and too sleepy to rub my back... i would love to use tiger balm...

any one know for sure if it's safe?


----------

